#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge format both Rt & Lf align on same row

## carsto

OFFICE 2000

I have an excel macro that organizes data, opens Word so a Mail Merge can be performed.

_(I haven't been able to figure out how to automate the Tools > Mail Merge > Merge > Merge so the user must click thru these steps manually.)_

I'd like to add another field to my label but there aren't any lines available so I must add it adjacent to an existing field.

LABEL LIKE:
«Field1»
.....«Field2»............«Field3»            
«Field4»......«Field5»


Fields 2 & 3 row is okay because they always both same number of digits, so 12 spaces between works

Field 4 is varying length I would like Field 4 Left Aligned and Field5 Right Aligned
LIKE:
«Field1»
.....«Field2»............«Field3»           
«Field4».................«Field5»

----------


## carsto

Figured out a solution, which perhaps will help someone else in the future.

I inserted a table into each label and placed the Merge Fields into the table cells.

this enabled me to align each cell as required.



_I attempted to crosspost at wordbanter.com but as of this posting the cross post hasn't shown up._

----------

